# Your favourite of the big 3?



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

Your favourite of the big 3?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Favorite of the Big Three (poll)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Been there done that .


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I thought the big three were Bach, Beethoven and Brahms.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Nah, its a big 2, Bach and Mozart. My favorite is Bach!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

All of the above. They are Gods.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

We have these Big Three Polls too often.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

SanAntone said:


> I thought the big three were Bach, Beethoven and Brahms.


Those are the three B's. Jeeze, get it straight.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I love Mahler, Janacek and Bruckner but my favorite of the Big 3 is probably Janacek.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

1) Daniele Amfi3atrof
2) Mikis 3odorakis
3) Dimitri 3omkin

Here're 3 for ya'.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Beethoven 
Mendelssohn
Rachmaninoff


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

RogerWaters said:


> Your favourite of the big 3?


You meant: 
_Your favourite of my (i.e. RogerWaters') big 3_

?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

IIRC the first time one of these polls came up I voted Beethoven. Next time it was Bach. I'll go with Mozart this time. Why not?


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

SanAntone said:


> I thought the big three were Bach, Beethoven and Brahms.


I agree with that!


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Of course Beethoven! He is one of the "big two" as far as I am concerned. The other being Tchaikovsky. I do believe that both Bach and Mozart probably had more raw talent and ability to, seemingly effortlessly, create great music. Beethoven clearly struggled more during the creative process, but what finally emerged from that struggle, was pure unmitigated genius. In terms of my affection and adulation nobody can touch Beethoven and Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Hard to say. I like them all. As I live in Cologne and Beethoven was born in Bonn near Cologne, I would perhaps tend to Beethoven, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

For me Bach sits at the top of the pyramid of great composers - and Mozart looks down benevolently on them all from Heaven.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Beethoven, closely followed by Wagner, Bach and Mozart. These four composers are like gods of music to me nowadays. My fifth current favorite would be either Brahms or Schubert.


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

I dunno about anyone else but my title of “favorite” bounces from composer to composer depending on the day and what I listened to recently. To answer your question, out of those 3 composers, the one who most recently garnered my attention is JSB.


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

janxharris said:


> You meant:
> _Your favourite of my (i.e. RogerWaters') big 3_
> 
> ?


Nope. These three are conventionally regarded as the pinnacle. Yours and my individual tastes don't change this.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Beethoven with 1000Km, followed by Richard Strauss and Liszt. (+Wagner)


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

RogerWaters said:


> Nope. These three are conventionally regarded as the pinnacle. Yours and my individual tastes don't change this.


Pinnacle of what?

An individual may regard their favourite compositions as the pinnacle. Those who consider 'the big' three as the 'pinnacle' don't change this.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Johannes Brahms.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

SixFootScowl said:


> Beethoven
> Mendelssohn
> Rachmaninoff


Note, the above does not consider operatic composers. Otherwise at least Donizetti would be in my list.


----------

